# Another future pigeon talk person



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi everybody! I am a new big brother again! He was born Tuesday morning at 12:25 and his name is Drake.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HEY  - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Such wonderful news!! I am SURE that DRAKE is going to have the BESTEST BIG BROTHER AROUND!!

With LOVE and HUGS TO ALL

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

And here is Drake Alan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*congratulations*to grandpa,grandma,mom,pop, and the cool kid COOLPIGEON ..............................GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Cool Pigeon is really COOL !*

That picture with you and the baby bro is soooo

COOL !

The great thing about being the "Big" brother...is it is a job you will never out grow or out live. You take care my friend and good luck !!  

PS. Make sure you teach him to clean up his room AND yours !!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! 

To: mom, dad, brothers, and grandma and grandpa, and aunties and uncles!

That baby has got to be the CUTEST addition to the Pigeon Talk Membership!  

That was SO COOL  and thoughtful of you to share, cool pigeon, thank you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

What wonderful news!

Congratulations to all!

Linda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations. You have a really wonderful new baby brother.

Margarret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations! 
on your new 
baby brother​
Nice pictures. Thank you for sharing. Loved the big-little brother picture


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alex, congratulations on your new brother Drake. I hope he grows up to be just like you! He is a mighty handsome young man. You need to start thinking about his Pigeon-life name.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

HELLO DRAKE!! What a cutie pie. Big brother ain't so bad either!! LOL
Just kidding........you both have you grandpa's good genes I suspect. You take care of that little tyke. He's just precious. We'll have fun watching him grow, except unlike a pigeon, we'll still be ohhing and awwing years from now.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks.
Here is a picture of both my little brothers.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

He is a cute li'l squeaker, ain't he?


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! DRAKE looks soooooooooo cute!!!! and so does CoolPigeon!!*

KAjupakhi


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Dad! Tell Tito that THAT should be his nickname...squeaker!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Zaise said:


> Dad! Tell Tito that THAT should be his nickname...squeaker!


 Ohhhh! I like that!

But what about your mother not to mention your sister?


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Congratulations CoolPigeon . . . not too many big bros take so well to the new kid on the block. I can tell you're super proud of him/them and they -i'm sure- will grow up to be as cool as you.

Abisai


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Just start callin' him that. It'll stick! You always come up with the nicknames dad!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to the entire Slape family on the newest addition!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Poor kid's gonna' get a lotta' grief in school years from now with a nickname like "Squeaker". I just don't think the song remake of "A Boy Named Sue" is going to work out very well as "A Boy Named Squeaker".

Are you sure about this, Victor?

Congratulations, in any case.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Poor kid's gonna' get a lotta' grief in school years from now with a nickname like "Squeaker". I just don't think the song remake of "A Boy Named Sue" is going to work out very well as "A Boy Named Squeaker".
> 
> Are you sure about this, Victor?
> 
> ...


Mmmm, good question, Pidgey...

He may just have to learn some "Wing Fu" like his "namesake(s)"....sooner than later...  

(Squeaks is a MASTER and gives lessons!)  

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a blessing to be able to welcome another precious child to this world.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pidgey said:


> Poor kid's gonna' get a lotta' grief in school years from now with a nickname like "Squeaker". I just don't think the song remake of "A Boy Named Sue" is going to work out very well as "A Boy Named Squeaker".
> 
> Are you sure about this, Victor?
> 
> ...


OK Pidgey, you made a good point. 

I'll just call him plain ol' Drake (unless I come up with something better)


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Um, dad...don't you remember you used to call me "Lu-weaky" ?! That didn't stick by the time I went to school. Squeaker can be his cutie lil baby name.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS! What a little darling!   And what a lucky baby to be born into such a wonderful family!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Heartfelt congratulations on your new family member! No surprise that his name has an avian slant. Welcome to our world, Drake!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just a little up-date on little baby Drakie...

Everday I take him on a walkie-walk in our good sized back yard. His favorite part of the journey is the pigeon flight pen believe it or not! He gets wide-eyed when we stop in front of it. The pigeons fly close to where we stand and he enjoys looking at them as much as they enjoy looking at him too!

He is two months old now. I have to wait till next year before he can help clean the coop out,* so I am told. *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> He is two months old now. I have to wait till next year before he can help clean the coop out,* so I am told. *


LOL, Grandpa Victor! You gotta at least let little Drakie be walking before you put him to work in the pigeon coop  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

He is just a chip off the 'ole block. He will follow in your footsteps then....huh?....thru pigeon poop and all!  

Thanks for the update, grandpa, are we going to get an updated picture of this handsome boy?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> LOL, Grandpa Victor! You gotta at least let little Drakie be walking before you put him to work in the pigeon coop
> 
> Terry


By gosh I am getting out numbered here Terry. Drakies mom and grandma Bev say it ain't gonna happen that soon too!

Drakie inherited Tito's (Hawkmasters) li'l pappose (baby carrier) and that will work just fine for _starters_ I think. 

His bigger brother was out with me "working" in the yard and doing dishes with me when he was just learning to walk.

Start 'em out at an early age I say!


----------

